# Smoked Salmon with Qview



## seboke (Jul 17, 2008)

Its a good week when I can find salmon on sale for $3.99 a pound.  Picked up 6 fillets from 1.25 - 1.4 lbs each.  Brined em for 12 hours with a modified brine from my last salmon smoke.  Used some TQ this time instead of salt due to the length of time sittin on the countertop for the pellicle to form.  Just figured it would be a little safer...  Was going to post this last night, but was too tired, so my apologies to all who were in chat that I told it would be up!

For the brine, I was out of brown sugar, so I improvised:

1 gallon water
2/3 cup Mortons Tender Quick
1 cup honey
1/3 cup teryaki sauce
1/2 rough chopped onion
1/2 rough chopped green pepper
1 jalapeno, thinly sliced (with seeds/ribs)
10 crushed cloves garlic
1 tsp thyme
1 tsp crushed bay leaf

Got 2 cups of water to a low simmer to dissolve the honey, and added all ingredients to the big pot. 


The fillets after the brine, rinse, patted dry, and racked up to pellicle-ize (Richtee's word).  On the racks for 3 hours and the fire has been lit for 20 minutes.  Once the oak burned down to coals, in the smoker they went.


Went for about 2.5 hours trying to keep the smoker temp at 180 - 200.  Used oak for the smoke, with a touch of mesquite and hickory for a little flavor.  Also used a spritz at the one hour and the 1.5 hour mark

1.5 cups water
1/2 cup honey
dash of onion powder
dash of garlic pawder
splash of teryaki sauce
bigger splash tequila

Here's the finished fillets.


My boys and I descended upon the salmon like a pack of jackals.  We ate two whole fillets last night.  They turned out really tasty, moist and flaky.  I love the thinner parts from around where the ribs were cut away and the last couple of inches of tail.  Those areas soak up a bit more brine flavor and I like the "jerkey" effect that comes to it.


Saved two for when I go visit the Queen of the Microwave next weekend.  Gotta love foodsaver!


----------



## pitrow (Jul 17, 2008)

Very nice looking salmon! Making my stomach growl!


----------



## daboys (Jul 17, 2008)

That's some good looking Salmon Seboke. We were just talking about smoking some salmon at work today. May have to stop and pick some up tomorrow.


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 17, 2008)

Seboke, ya done it again!!! Awesome!


----------



## abelman (Jul 17, 2008)

Excellent job,


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 17, 2008)

That looks fantasic the wife is gonna be very happy with you


----------



## waysideranch (Jul 17, 2008)

Outstanding q-view.  Love the fish.


----------



## sumosmoke (Jul 17, 2008)

Awesome looking fish, Ken! That brine looked and sounded like it really complimented that fish. Great cuts ya got!


----------



## seboke (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks a lot guys, especially cowgirl for that massive load of points! Abel, the applause is classic!  And Jerry, congrats on the 1500 mark!


----------



## waysideranch (Jul 17, 2008)

How much of the japs did the fish soak up.  I love hot but others don't.  Trying to get the feel of the heat level brought on by the japs is what i'm trying to say. 

Tx, Scott


----------



## seboke (Jul 17, 2008)

Really no heat, just a touch of flavor.


----------



## richtee (Jul 17, 2008)

WhooooWHEE!  Nice, bud.... <bow>


----------



## ronp (Jul 18, 2008)

Real nice looking Salmon.


----------



## t-bone tim (Jul 18, 2008)

Seaboke , that is some awesome looking q-view right there 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 very purdy lookin smoked salmon !!


----------



## the_selling_blues_man (Jul 18, 2008)

hey there...............

Great looking Salmon!


----------



## pacnwsteve (Jul 18, 2008)

Wow. I have yet to take on smoked salmon despite the fact that the buggers run from time to time in all the streams around me and in Puget Sound, and that I fish for them when I can.  It looks like you had great success and a great smoke.  Congrats!


----------



## seboke (Jul 18, 2008)

My man, if I had the streams to dip into like you do, I'd have to get a special freezer just to hold all the smoked salmon! Ya gotta give it a try!


----------



## ron50 (Jul 18, 2008)

Great job Ken!!


----------



## seboke (Jul 18, 2008)

Thank to you ron, and to laurel for the points!


----------



## bbqgoddess (Jul 18, 2008)

Seboke
Great job! I love that whole jerky thing you are talking about too...yummy
A little dry ice, I will pm ya my address...oh la la


----------



## erain (Jul 18, 2008)

great lookin salmon seb!!!!!  love those flavor slashes!!!! i got to rememer to do that next time i smoke fillets, great job!!!! and 3.99 a lb wow!


----------



## seboke (Jul 18, 2008)

Thanks again to everyone!  Erain, the slashes really do help with gettin the flavor in deep!


----------

